# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  ShopMeYeuCon - Sản Phẩm HOT Tháng 4

## nhuquynh10888

*ShopMeYeuCon.com là gian hàng trực tuyến chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm đồ chơi; đồ dùng khuyến mại từ sữa; điện tử, mỹ phẩm, đồ dùng trên máy bay…đồ chơi gỗ thông minh; các mặt hàng xuất khẩu thanh lý và hàng tiêu dùng Thái Lan. Với gian hàng online của chúng tôi các bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn mua sắm ở bất cứ đâu vào bất cứ thời gian nào; giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian, tiền bạc và chi phí đi lại. ShopMeYeuCon.com cam kết mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm chất lượng tốt, giá cả hợp lý, chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất.*

Dưới đây là một số mặt hàng nổi bật trong tháng 4 này :
+ *Ghế Gội Đầu Cho Bé*


*Thông tin sản phẩm:* Bé nhà bạn sẽ được nằm rất thoải mái, còn bạn thì không mỏi rời tay bế bé, không bị ướt hết quần khi gội đầu cho bé.
Ghế này có đặc điểm hay nhất là phần kê cổ có thể kéo dài ra, có lỗ giúp bé không bị nước chảy ướt cổ áo
Ngoài gội đầu ra bé có thể nàm chơi trên ghế rất thoải mái
+ *Hộp Đựng Cơm Hâm Nóng Magic Bullet*


*Thông tin sản phẩm:* Hộp cơm hâm nóng có sức chứa rộng rãi, có thể đựng được rất nhiều thức ăn. Thiết kế tiện dụng gồm 2 ngăn: 1 ngăn đựng cơm và thức ăn, 1 ngăn đựng canh. Ngăn đựng canh có nắp đậy giúp giữ hương vị riêng biệt của món canh và thức ăn.

Ngoài đựng cơm canh thông thường, bạn có thể đựng các món như bún, phở, miến, cháo dinh dưỡng hoặc các món bánh như bánh giò, bánh mì, bánh bao đều được hâm nóng. Đây là điều mà bạn không thể làm được với các hộp cơm thông thường..

Chức năng sản phẩm:
- Hộp cơm điện Magic Bullet được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng cao, với thiết kế tinh xảo và tiện dụng, 2 ngăn lớn đựng được nhiều cơm và thức ăn, đặc biệt lưu điện giúp hâm nóng thức ăn nhanh chóng, lỗ thông hơi giúp giữ hương vị thức ăn.

- Vỏ hộp được làm bằng nhựa cao cấp, chống dính lại rất an toàn nên việc vệ sinh cọ rửa rất dễ dàng và không gây độc hại cho sức khỏe.
- Với hộp cơm tự động Magic Bullet thế hệ mới không chỉ tiện dụng, mẫu mã đẹp, lai rất an toàn nên bạn và người thân hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm thưởng thức bữa ăn ngon mọi lúc mọi nơi.
+ *Xe Tập Đi Bằng Gỗ Cho Bé*


*Thông tin sản phẩm:* Gồm thanh vịn, gióng xe, gầm xe được thiết kế nhẵn mịn rất an toàn cho bé.
Có 3 chú chim rất dễ thương trên phần thân xe, mỗi khi bé đẩy xe đi tạo ra tiếng kêu cốc cốc xuống mặt xe làm bé cảm thấy hứng thú.
Chất liệu gỗ và màu sơn an toàn đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của bé.
+ *Nôi Rung Kiêm Ghế Ăn Bột Cho Bé*


*Thông tin sản phẩm:* Ghế vô cùng chắc chắn dành cho bé từ sơ sinh trở lên.
Ghế có chế độ rung nhè nhẹ giúp bé thư giãn.
Ghế có thanh đồ chơi & đồ chơi treo bên trên, đồ chơi có thể gắn vào 4 vị trí khác nhau.
Ghế có 3 giai điệu nhạc.
Sản phẩm chính hãng, nhập khẩu từ Mỹ.
Kích thước:  18.8 x 4 x 15 inches
Weight: 7.6 pound
+ *Dây Dắt Bé Tập Đi*


*Thông tin sản phẩm:* Sản phẩm tập đi thông minh giúp trẻ cân bằng bước đi, mẹ bé sẽ không phải bám vào người bé để tập cho bé đi như trước kia nữa. Hơn nữa, sản phẩm tập đi thông minh có chức năng cân băng dáng đi của trẻ, giúp xương trẻ phát triển đều.

Các bà mẹ sẽ cảm thấy việc tập đi cho con thật dễ dàng chứ không khó chịu như xưa.

*Liên hệ Shop Mẹ Yêu Con* 

Địa chỉ kho hàng: Số 18B, ngách 318/5, Ngõ 405, Phố Ngọc Thụy, Long Biên, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 38781801/ 04 38717738 (Nhận đặt hàng 24/24h)
Mobile: 0924 071 006
YM!: vuminhthu82@yahoo.com

----------


## dung89

Sản phẩm dạy bé tập đi ngộ ghê và buồn  :Big Grin:

----------

